# Help! Green Terror stopped eating...



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

Started a couple days ago. Even if i put food in front of him, he just merely tastes it and spit out. tried different type of foods - sinking pellets, floating pellets, flakes and algea waffle, but he just seems to be not interested in any of them.

The GT is a juvenile one compared to other tankmates. some additional info. I was testing an autofeeder for two weeks without manual feeding. The GT seemed to be out-competed on foods during that two weeks with limited intake of food. Since i changed back to manual feeding, he has been acting weirdly in term of eating. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

What are the tank mates? What is the size of the tank (length and gallons)?


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

Tank mates are 2 adult convicts and 1 parrot. Tank is 31 gallon (31 * 13 * 18).

An update, now the GT is gasping air at the top...

Water test readings are fine and other fishes have no sign of abnormal


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

absun said:


> Water test readings are fine


How did you test and what exactly were the ammonia and nitrite readings?

My guess is that your adult convicts are beating up the juvie GT. Do you have another tank you can move him to? He probably won't last long where he is now at his current size.


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

zimmy said:


> How did you test and what exactly were the ammonia and nitrite readings?


use API master kit. ammonia and nitrite are close to zero.



zimmy said:


> My guess is that your adult convicts are beating up the juvie GT. Do you have another tank you can move him to? He probably won't last long where he is now at his current size.


yes, convicts are mean. i added some aquarium salt last night in case the gt is infected with parasite. more worrisome this morning before i left home, i could not find my gt. will see if it is still alive when i return.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

absun said:


> use API master kit. ammonia and nitrite are close to zero.


Close to zero is actually not good enough. I would do some water changes and add Prime to the tank to reduce the toxicity.



> i added some aquarium salt last night in case the gt is infected with parasite. more worrisome this morning before i left home, i could not find my gt. will see if it is still alive when i return.


Sorry to hear that. A dead fish in the tank will raise your ammonia and nitrites further so you want to make sure you get it out ASAP.


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

He didn't make it. Still don't know what I did wrong...


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

it is such a lovely creature. the attached picture is in its remembrance...


----------

